# How do you know if your computer platform is a i386 or AMD64?



## davie23223

How can you tell? By the processor, or something else?


----------



## porterjw

Yes. AMD64 is by AMD and x86 is Intel. To find out, Right Click on My Computer and select Properties. The CPU info will be at the bottom of the window that pops up.


----------

